# Smith Forefront... mounting a light?



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

It appears that the usual velcro strap/mount set up isn't an option for mounting a light. The vent hole set up on these helmets doesn't go through the whole helmet, only the shell and not the honeycomb. A go-pro screw mount is cumbersome, and Light in Motion may have the only other screw in mount. Has anyone dealt with this, solution ideas?

thx.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

have you looked at their mount? I think they sell one for $15

Smith Forefront Mount Kit Helmet Accessories Men's: Smith United States


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

"compatible with Forefront integrated light". I'm looking to mount a light that I already have and not buy a new one


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

I have that mount for my forefront. It is just a big plastic clip that goes in and out. It holds your light. You pull a cover piece off the top, then thread the mount into the hole in the helmet. I then take a piece of velcro through the rear openings to keep the cable from sliding around the helmet. 

Order from Smith, free shipping and they are shipped out of Utah. If they dont have them check Jenson or BackCountry.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

From photos of the Smith mount, it appears that it will work with most lights with a rubber strap or O-ring for handlebar mounting.

What light do you want to use with it?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

we already have cygo 130's with the velcro strap dohickey. DH doesn't like the profile of the screw in gopro mount thing that Smith sells.. He's been out in the shop inventing.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm using a regular GoPro helmet mount clip on the Smith light mount adapter with an Exposure Diablo light. I'm using a Raceware Direct "clip" to mate the two. Working well so far.


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

in the trees said:


> I'm using a regular GoPro helmet mount clip on the Smith light mount adapter with an Exposure Diablo light. I'm using a Raceware Direct "clip" to mate the two. Working well so far.


hey ITT, would you mind snapping a picture with your light mounted showing the mount? I'm using the standard Smith light mount with the Exposure handlebar o-ring mount for my Diablo, and it works fine but isn't nearly as low profile as the Exposure helmet mount. looks like your solution may be quite a bit better in that regard but hard to say for sure without seeing one mounted. thanks!


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

harboiled - I was using a similar setup at first as well. Too bulky for my taste, and it felt like I was being forced to use an adapter for an adapter to mate the light to the helmet. The Raceware Direct works so much better in my opinion.









My order took about a week to arrive from UK to the East Coast.


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

yeah that looks alot better -- thanks for the tip!


----------



## kj78133 (Mar 23, 2014)

ITT --

Thanks so much for posting; I got my Raceware clip today and it's perfect!

KJ


----------



## GF_Rider (Jan 21, 2009)

What is the name of this clip? I can't find it on racewaredirect.com.. thanks


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

GF_Rider said:


> What is the name of this clip? I can't find it on racewaredirect.com.. thanks


in case you still haven't found it: Exposure GoPro Mount (small) - Raceware Direct - Custom Cycle Components


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Mine is still going strong!


----------



## daviddow101 (Nov 6, 2020)

Do you have a link to that mount?


----------

